# Residence Visa in Abu Dhabi



## HC22 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi there,

Just curious if Abu Dhabi is still currently issuing residence visa or work permit? Is there any restriction (besides quarantine and swab test) entering into Abu Dhabi from oversea? I heard Abu Dhabi is restricting tourist from visiting the emirate, correct me if I'm wrong?

The reason I asked is because I have recently accepted a job offer in Abu Dhabi and the sponsored employer intends to fly me into Dubai first before crossing the emirate of Abu Dhabi with tourist visa before they sort out my residence visa or work permit in Abu Dhabi.

Would be great if you could share more information that you think I should know or I am not aware of. I have tendered resignation from my current employer so I do not hope to end up losing job if I cannot even enter into Abu Dhabi.

Many thanks in advance for your advice and sharing.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The rules are quite fluid and change frequently.
It is not the correct method to do what your employer is suggesting - for a number of reasons.
Firstly - they should be applying for a work entry permit - not getting you to arrive on a tourist visa.
Entry into Abu Dhabi from Dubai is restricted and you need to take a COVID test to cross the border.
You would also possibly need to quarantine in Abu Dhabi - dependent on which country you are coming from and whether you spend some time in Dubai after arrriving in the country - before crossing the border into Abu Dhabi.
This is more complex when you first arrive into the country - as you would not have your own place to quarantine in - so you would most likely be put into a government run quarantine centre - for the required time.
The most correct way is for your new employer to apply for a work visa - you fly to Abu Dhabi on an entry permit and you do the necessary quarantine.
Any other way risk problems for you and your employer - along with big fines if you or they try to get round the quarantine rules.
Any employer that does not do it by the correct method is a red flag to me - as they are trying to cut costs or bend rules - this does not bode well for your employment with them!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## HC22 (Jan 17, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> The rules are quite fluid and change frequently.
> It is not the correct method to do what your employer is suggesting - for a number of reasons.
> ...


Thanks Steve for your reply. 

According to the HR, Abu Dhabi has suspended residence visa for people out of the country some time ago and also they are allowing visitors to fly in from non 'green' countries etc hence they will fly me to Dubai instead. I have the same thoughts as you why do they don't fly me straight to Abu Dhabi however after I read this https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d.../tax/uae-guide-entry-and-visa-regulations.pdf (page 15 of the document - Entry procedure into Abu Dhabi for those eligible for VoA), it somewhat makes sense and it seems to be legal?

The HR did tell me I might have to quarantine in Abu Dhabi when I cross the emirate by land and since I'm new to the place they will book a hotel for me to stay in for a month.


----------



## CH14 (Feb 1, 2021)

I am in exactly the same position and have been told the same. From what I can read it’s a bit cloudy with all the changing every other week so I am hoping something will change in my favour before I am due to go in March/April!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As you cannot work until your visit visa is converted into a work visa - and you won’t be able to do that whilst you are in quarantine - then I suggest that you get you company to put you in a hotel in Dubai for the 1st 10 days - you will only need to quarantine in Dubai until you get your negative PCR result (from the test done in arrivals at the airport).
After 10 days - you can then move to Abu Dhabi without needing to quarantine in Abu Dhabi and then your employer can change status on your visa, get your medical done and get your work visa stamped in your passport.
Once this is all done - you can officially start to work in the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
For clarity - please see this article from last few days








UAE: Can I work in the UAE on a visit visa?


If you found a job while visiting the UAE, can you start work without a permit and visa?




gulfnews.com




Cheers
Steve


----------

